# tank suggestions



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i want some ideas for a new tank , i want some rams and i want to put a ghost knife in there any other ideas
thanks 
tom


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Ghost knife + rams = no 

The rams would be food.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*suggestions*

the rams and ghost knife will be moved from my tank i already have going they get along fine , no issues or fighting at all .


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The ghost knife with out grow them and they will be eaten just like Cory has said.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*suggestion*

point taken, any other ideas .


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

What to put in will highly depend on if you get rid of the knife or the ram....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*knife*

will probbly put in the rams ,rather than the knife . thanks for the heads up guys , still a hit and miss with me here dont want to cause too much probs in tanks

thanks 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

with rams....you can really go with any fish that doesnt get too large to eat them.

so anything from livebearers, tetras, bards, rasboras, corys, plecos, angels etc


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank mates*

thanks guys for the imput , now what if i went with the knife fish in the tank what would be suitable tank mates with that . the tanks are starting to be the same would like something different , thanks guys sorry for keep asking questions 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

it would highly depend on how large your tank is....

but basically anything too large to be its dinner and not too large to make it food...or too aggressive.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*suggestions*

the tank is 35 gals . what else would u guys put with the ghost knife , we just want something differnt but we deff want a wow factor . the ghost knife or rams are not set in stone , just looking for some ideas , just working on the tank right now so just trying to plan out whos home i am making 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

35 gal is too small for a ghost knife.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes I agree, better go with the ram route. A 35gal is not suitable for a fish that gets to 20".


----------

